# Commuter Frame ?



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

What up fellas,

I have been commuting on Specialized's Tri-Cross, but the ride is very rough for the crappy roads I ride on. The bike is responsive and great for what is was designed for, but I am not racing and I want to switch to a carbon bike with disc brakes. 

What do you think, should I build the bike up from a frame or buy a new bike? Any ideas on where to get new/used cyclocross with disc brakes? Thoughts, comments??

Thanks MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Commuting bikes take a real beating-not just from riding but from weather, parking and just general neglect. 

Forget any modern material and get back to the basics of love-*steel is real baby!*
Surley, Soma, Gunnar, Salsa, Rivendell among others all offer a good selection and variety of steel frames and forks that will hold up for years and years of commuting action.

BTW although I have nothing against them, I can't think of any reason why disc brakes might be prefered for commuting over a standard caliper or cantilever brake setup. Making the type of brake a "must have" is going to really limit your options.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

MTT said:


> What up fellas,
> 
> I have been commuting on Specialized's Tri-Cross, but the ride is very rough for the crappy roads I ride on. The bike is responsive and great for what is was designed for, but I am not racing and I want to switch to a carbon bike with disc brakes.
> 
> ...


A cross bike isn't good on rough roads? Hmm. Try different, wider tires and play with tire pressure. I'm doubtful that a new bike, or a carbon bike will fix this. 

Ebay tends to have a lot of bikes, and I've seen several cross bikes with discs, mainly Cannondales. However, like MB1, I doubt discs are really necessary unless you're plowing through some serious snow and /or muck. 

As for buy or build, it depends on what you find and how picky you are. If you want a commuter/beater--I don't see mcuh use in building the bike of your dreams to beat up. But if you baby your bikes and keep them clean, why not?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

if you want disc (assumingly for snow/ice/wet rides) you really only need a front... you will have what is know as a "mullet", but it will open up your options significantly albeit with the added cost of replacing the fork


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I should have mentioned that I live in Seattle and commute on steep and wet hills: the V-brakes that came on my Tri-cross feel very very dangerous to me, so I put new pads on once a month and slow way down when it is wet. I think standard road brakes are great, but I can't get the full fenders under them. Even though it is a commute, I still like to go fast and get a good work out in. 

Steel frame might be a good way to go, but eventually it will get nicked and rust right? Ideally, if money were not an issue, I would get a ti frame with disc brakes and full fenders, but I am not sure I can spend that much (wife not working). The thing is, I like commuting on my bike, so I am not a beater guy, but I am not sure I need to buy a new bike either. I sold my car, and when I can't ride, I take the bus or walk. Because of this logic I need a bike I love. Anyway I know you all deal with these issues as well, so I was just wondering what you ride. 

Should I look into touring bikes/ frames? Maybe that is the way to go?? How much more do those weigh?

Thanks MTT


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Fred- I have thought about that, but after replacing the seat and seat-post with high end ones, the vibration of this bike is still really bad, so I am not sure I want to dump money into this bike. My ti road bike that I ride in the good weather is sooooo much better, mabye I should suck it up and find a good used ti frame?? Does anyone make a cyclocross tire that is kevlar belted (like the Armadillo or Gatorskin), for commuting? The tire pressure idea is another good one. 

MTT


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

MTT said:


> I should have mentioned that I live in Seattle and commute on steep and wet hills: the V-brakes that came on my Tri-cross feel very very dangerous to me, so I put new pads on once a month and slow way down when it is wet. I think standard road brakes are great, but I can't get the full fenders under them. Even though it is a commute, I still like to go fast and get a good work out in.
> 
> Steel frame might be a good way to go, but eventually it will get nicked and rust right? Ideally, if money were not an issue, I would get a ti frame with disc brakes and full fenders, but I am not sure I can spend that much (wife not working). The thing is, I like commuting on my bike, so I am not a beater guy, but I am not sure I need to buy a new bike either. I sold my car, and when I can't ride, I take the bus or walk. Because of this logic I need a bike I love. Anyway I know you all deal with these issues as well, so I was just wondering what you ride.
> 
> ...


We don't really have water in Colorado, so I can't say, but it sound slike discs might not be a bad idea. 

You could get a bike like the Salsa Caserole, Gunnar Sport, or Indy Fab Club Racer and use fenders with long reach calipers. 

Another option is a custom Curto. I think Wookie Biker has one like what you're thinking of with discs. A custom steel frame is pretty reasonable, like $1,100 frame and fork. Very nice. 

As long as you don't leave your steel bike outside 24/7, dry it off occasionally, maintain it, and keep an eye on nicks, I don't thinking rust on the frame is as big as issue as you think.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

MTT said:


> Does anyone make a cyclocross tire that is kevlar belted (like the Armadillo or Gatorskin), for commuting? The tire pressure idea is another good one./QUOTE]
> I sue Ruffy Tuffys, 28c, on my fixie and they're pretty nice and resistent. Rolly Pollys are wider, I think.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Steel won't rust out because of a nick in the paint. It would be more common for a CF frame to fail, catastrophically, because of the same nick. If you notice a little surface rust, just sand it off and put some touch up paint over the area.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm in the steel cabal as well. I never think consciously 'steel is real', but that tends to be what I end up getting. I don't like canti brakes that much either. I'm planning to build up a Gunnar Sport, with the excellent Tektro Silver brakes. They have plenty of clearance for fenders and real world tires, and they have superb stopping power-way better than the Shimanos on my roadie. Think a Gunnar Sport or the like built up thusly, would be a most excellent commuter. Maybe too much eye candy, unless you stealth it, or can lock it in a locker.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Schwalbe Marathon cross, and other tires in that line are pretty tough (and heavy). Look at other brands' "hybrid" tires. Conti, WTB, Kenda, Schwalbe and others have several options.

MTT, do you have V brakes or cantis? V-brakes have far more power than cantis, and from what you're describing, it sounds like you have cantis, which have oft-debated power--check over on the cyclocross board for those discussions. As for your frame, There are several options for disc brakes, and for commuting, I much prefer steel over carbon. AFter three months, I have several scratches and at least one dent in my Soma Double Cross, none has adversely affected the frame, or given me any pause. Steel bikes for disc brakes include Salsa, LeMond and Kona, off the top of my head. Other companies have them as an option, like Gunnar. Carbon will work, but requires a bit more attention and care than steel.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

If they have one in your size, Jenson has an incredible sale right now on Salsa Casseroll frames -- just $289 for the frame and fork. The Casseroll is just about the ideal commuting frame in my book. Unfortunately all of the frames Jenson has are either small or large sizes, nothing in between.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't know if I have V brakes or cantilevers, and I don't know the difference. Maybe I could get some bigger tires, run them at 90psi and put a new front brake on? That whole set up would be less than getting a new frame, and the softer tires might take the sting out of the Alum frame? That would be less than a fork, disc brakes and a new rim anyway, and fatter tires would be a better work out. 

Thanks again...........MTT


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh one more question- where should I go for a good selection of cyclocross/ commuter tires? In this city, with glass everywhere and morning commutes in the upper 30s, I have got to ride on Kevlar. Changing a tire completely wrecks my whole morning, not to mention my old fingers...............Peace Out...............MTT


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MTT said:


> I don't know if I have V brakes or cantilevers, and I don't know the difference. Maybe I could get some bigger tires, run them at 90psi and put a new front brake on? That whole set up would be less than getting a new frame, and the softer tires might take the sting out of the Alum frame? That would be less than a fork, disc brakes and a new rim anyway, and fatter tires would be a better work out.
> 
> Thanks again...........MTT


Why don't you get some bigger tires and run them at 75psi?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

MTT said:


> Thoughts, comments??


from an earlier thread:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110334

hot!!


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

MTT said:


> Oh one more question- where should I go for a good selection of cyclocross/ commuter tires? In this city, with glass everywhere and morning commutes in the upper 30s, I have got to ride on Kevlar. Changing a tire completely wrecks my whole morning, not to mention my old fingers...............Peace Out...............MTT


I commute year round in Seattle on a Surly Cross Check with 700 x 32 Conti City Contacts at about 70 psi. Very comfy, no flats (and I don't even feel like I have to knock on wood after typing that). Also, all my bikes are steel and I have no rust issues--just treat the inside of the tubes with Boeshield or whatever. For brake pads try the Kool Stop dual compound:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/brakeshoes.html


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh that is a nice bike! I just bought some lower pressure, bigger tires, and I think I might try a new caliper on the front with some soft brake pads. Man I hope that does it, I hate worrying as I fly down the wet road in Interlake park. I bought the Swalbe Marathon Supreme- anyone rolling those? They look bullet proof...........MTT


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

The Tricross is a sweet bike.
But if you are open to steel, check out the Salsa La Cruz shipping in Jan08. True Temper OX, disc and ORANGE!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

+++1....Great looking bike....


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

A good friend of mine commutes on that bike and he really likes the ride. I took some advice from this forum and put some bigger tires on my bike (Swalbe Marathon 700x32) and I am riding them at 80psi. Along with some new brakes I finally feel like the bike is both good in the rain and comfy on the city roads. It is harder to power, but then I can always use the extra exercise, and it will make my road bike that much faster in the spring................MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## scottyperkins (Jun 18, 2007)

Soma makes a steel roadie with long-pull calipers and a cross frame with cantilevers. Both are very reasonably priced. I have heard very good things about them.


----------



## JeffS (Oct 3, 2006)

MTT said:


> A good friend of mine commutes on that bike and he really likes the ride. I took some advice from this forum and put some bigger tires on my bike (Swalbe Marathon 700x32) and I am riding them at 80psi. Along with some new brakes I finally feel like the bike is both good in the rain and comfy on the city roads. It is harder to power, but then I can always use the extra exercise, and it will make my road bike that much faster in the spring................MTT :thumbsup:


Next time, get the Marathon Supreme instead.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Yea I put some new TRP calipers with soft brake pads and I am riding the Schwabe Marathon Supremes (riding at 85psi), now she rides real smooth and I can stop on a dime. Cheap compared to a new bike or Fork combo- so thanks for all the ideas guys. 

Three good rides on the new set-up and I really like it............MTT :thumbsup:


----------

